# Catfishing tips



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

I just got into catfishing recently. I've tried chicken livers with a little luck, but thought I would try shrimp. I've read that raw shrimp seems to work best. Do you leave it frozen or thaw it out? Also, do you keep the shell on or peel them? Any tips and advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## bronkobri (Jul 10, 2012)

Ive used raw shrimp a lot this year with good success. I keep them frozen until about 20 min before i go. I put about 10 of them in in a bowl of cold water and they thaw out pretty much. I put them in a zip lock sandwich bag before I leave. I cut off the tails after I put them on the hook. The shells will kind of fall off after they are in the water a while.


----------



## kingtrukr (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Tribe Fan, I'm guessing by your location that you're possibly fishing Pymatuning. I haven't fished there for a few years but a bucket of big shiners from Russ at Gateway always seemed to do the job. I wasn't particularly targeting cats but I usually caught quite a few with some really nice ones in the mix. Rig a little heavy because 15 to 20 pounders aren't out of the question. If you're in a boat try night fishing the mud flats north of the causeway between Tuttle Point and the marina towards the PA side. You'll catch some crappie and eyes while you're waiting for the big cat to bite.


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! I'll let you guys know how I do.


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

I went out last night. Tried both shrimp and minnows. Caught a small channel on a minnow. Also caught a bullhead on the shrimp. Was also drop shotting for panfish with minnows and nightcrawlers and caught a couple of bluegill and a crappie. Overall a pretty slow night, but like they say, still better than a good day in the office!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Try giving cut bait a shot. Cut shad is always a great bait to use as it is found in pretty much every lake and pond.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haven't had much luck with shrimp so far.. Been having much better luck with chicken.. I found if they ain't biting the liver then adding few drops of anise (you can find it in the spice section of most markets, reeks of black licorice) usually pulled them in..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

